# 15 dog day



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

my brother and i went coyote hunting this past saturday in montana and had a day i did'nt think was possible. it was VERY foggy, for the most part, visability was 100 yards. was kinda depreesed after driving so far to hunt. well, it turned out great  . we had 7 down in the first 1.5 hours and 8 more down by 3;00.than the fog lifted and got warm and sunny and slowed thing way down. we pretty much quit after that. we were pooped after walking about 16-18 miles. even dragging back a 30# (or 2) coyote is tough in the hills if your not used to doing it. i'll never complain about fog again. looking back, i'm thinking it was a blessing as we could drive and park anywhere and not have to worry about hiding the truck. all thet fur looked pretty awesome piled on top of the saburban  i was shooting a 22-250 with 55 sierra soft points. shot 10 times got 10 coyotes. :sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

wow, what a day


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Bucksnbears told me about your awesome hunt out in MT. That area has a pretty decent number of dogs. Nice work and congrats. 

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> Bucksnbears told me about your awesome hunt out in MT. That area has a pretty decent number of dogs. Nice work and congrats.
> 
> xdeano


XDeano, i am bucksnbears :lol:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow! The best I ever did was 14 in two whole days. I wish we had big numbers here again. A good friend of mine just won Dan Thompson's elite hunt with his dad. The two day total: six dogs. Looks like we're gonna have our work cut out for us in central Wyo again this year. He did call in a wolf last Saturday too. Those are not going to help either. Sounds like I should swing through Montana on my way back from my North Dakota bird hunt! Good shooting. :sniper:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Unbelievable man. Nice work and good shooting. Next time you go feel free to bring me along, I'll carry all your dogs for ya


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I think Denise must have been in the Suburban and doing the shooting. :sniper:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> I think Denise must have been in the Suburban and doing the shooting. :sniper:


she's a hell of a shot but not on called in coyotes :shake: :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

ahhh, i see you changed your name, i thought maybe your brother visited this site too for some reason my brain only works on one step at a time.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

HOLY what a day! It'll be hard to top that one! I would have been pinching myself to see if I was dreaming.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> HOLY what a day! It'll be hard to top that one! I would have been pinching myself to see if I was dreaming.


i am Fallguy.. getting kinda black and blue :lol:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy Coyotes Batman, what a day. Congrats on the hunt and the shooting. That sure is a pretty Suburban with all those Coyotes on top.

And to think I was feeling good with myself for getting 3 in 3 hours a couple weeks ago.

Larry


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, Bearhunter: Congrats. 15 dogs in a day is one heck of a feat. :beer: The most I've ever got in a day was five and I don't expect to do that again any time soon so thinking about chalking up 15 isn't ever on the radar screen. What type of country were you hunting? DId you hunt this area often in the past or was it a new area? What calls were you using? You know me, just can't get enough of the details.

Thanks for a good story. Hope to see your next one, maybe with 16 dogs in a day. Saskcoyote


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

saskcoyote said:


> Yo, Bearhunter: Congrats. 15 dogs in a day is one heck of a feat. :beer: The most I've ever got in a day was five and I don't expect to do that again any time soon so thinking about chalking up 15 isn't ever on the radar screen. What type of country were you hunting? DId you hunt this area often in the past or was it a new area? What calls were you using? You know me, just can't get enough of the details.
> 
> Thanks for a good story. Hope to see your next one, maybe with 16 dogs in a day. Saskcoyote


yo sask. most were shot in an unfamiliar area. scouted it the day before the hunt. a mix of pastureland and cropland with slough bottoms.. jsut used howls and distress. 5 is a good day for me also. just got lucky that day...... :thumb: ..16 in one day  ??if that happens, i'm gonna go buy some lottery tickets :beer: only 4-5 were adults, the rest were YOY. . we plan on making 4-5 trips this fall/winter there. plenty of coyotes and willing landowners. after the hunt, i called all of them and thanked them for their generosity and most of them thanked me . I wish everyone who has a passion for coyotes could have 1 day like we had. 2 grown men giggling like a coupla school girls.  good luck to all. the fur is starting to look nice :sniper:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Grown men?Your brother maybe.
Would you send me the names of those Ranchers so I can thank them too?
Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Where in MT? I'm always looking for a good hunting partner.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

northern part, by the big rock on that tall hill. with the cattle around and that windmill in the pasture... you know where i'm talking about oke: :huh:


----------

